# Office 365 >  >  How to set Sharepoint in my Desktop

## MinutesOfMeeting

new the the O365 environment.  Trying to set up SharePoint, but am clueless and lost.  

By default I am the system admin...could really use some easy to follow instructions.

----------


## AlKey

You may want to check this site for more information

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/sh...103789323.aspx

----------

